# Converter for Micro HDMI (Male) to HDMI (Male) cable?



## sam9953 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi guys, I use to own an Xperia S and my phone was stolen buy some nitwit and now I am left with  Mini HDMI (Male) to HDMI (Male) cable, does anyone of you know a suitable adapter or converter so that one end has a Mini HDMI (female) port and the other end has the usual android phone charging port?


----------



## Samarth 619 (Dec 10, 2015)

How is it possible?
You're talking about changing both ports/ ends, that means you will need 2 attachments on either side of the existing cable.... isn't it better to just buy a new cable/converter instead?

And where does the usual Android phone charging port come from? You mean the Micro USB, right?


----------

